# SANSKRIT Resin (Model Horse) - Miller x Lloyd



## Dream_Merchant (Jul 23, 2007)

*"Sheikh"*










Scale: Classic
Breed: Marwari
Scupltor: Mel Millier
Painter: Samantha Lloyd

This is the gorgeous 'Sanskrit' resin painted to resembe a dappled out bay sabino Marwari stallion - yep, they do come in sabino! Took me some time to find a good referrence photo, but I found one and that photo as well as a description of his breed will come with him as a referrence card for Live Showing. The first thing you'll notice is this guy is on a base - he was far too tempermental with not standing that I wasn't going to take the risk (or leave it to chance for his new owner), so a lot of time was spent placing steel pegs into his two grounded feet so that a sturdy base could be made for him. It is covered in sand to give that native home feel of Marwar, India. This guy would now just about stand through a tropical cyclone - mission accomplished!



















He was then painted in mixed media, including acyrlics, pastels, earth pigments and some detailing with watercolor pencil. He has been sealed with matte spray and has his mouth, inside his nostrils and eyes all glossed for that realistic look - his hooves were left untouched as I doubt these guys have their hooves glossed when dancing through the sands of Marwar, India - but if his new owner wants them glossed for a show-ready look, then it can be done before he leaves.

Is he LSQ? I'll let the buyer decide as everyone has a different opinion of the term - but would I show him? You bet!! And I did.

He was recently shown at his first live show for these results:

Live Show Results:

~ West Coast Winter Woolies (August, 2010)
9th - Open Workmanship Black/Bay/Brown
4th - AR Bay/Brown Color
2nd - AR Other Breed (DUN Card)

Price: $250 USD plus postage (Conversion:- $275 AUD plus $15 registered post)

NO trades on this guy at the moment, sorry. I may allow short (30 day) time payments on him - my time payment terms are simple: all payments are non-refundable, and if the balance is not paid within 30 days you will be given a reminder and 7 days to clear the due amount of the horse will be re-listed, with all paid monies forfeit and non-refundable.



















PM me or email me at catabywarmbloods(at)gmail(dot)com with any questions/comments about him. Thanks! Comes with his referrence card and all his ribbons and DUN Card.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow that is gorgeous.


----------

